# Bonterra Energy (BNE)



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

it seems, although I've not done an exhaustive comparison, as though BNE has done better than others in its space over the last 12 months, but much worse in the last 3 months from a stock price perspective.

They slashed the dividend in half And increased their ability to borrow, even closing a deal to buy more reserves.

Is this a laggard that will catch up to the others, or is it subject to short sellers pressuring this stock because of flawed fundamentals?


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I am slowly starting to pick up oil companies and came across this company as well.
Its got a very small amount of shares out (comparatively)
I don't hear much about it but maybe that a good thing.
From the very limited research ive done, they seem to be handling it well so I dipped in for a few shares.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Might want to consider Cardinal Energy (CJ.TO). It's a similar size and yield but only a fraction of the debt and a 70-80% payout ratio. They have less debt than some non-dividend paying oil and gas players. BNE used to maintain a good debt level but acted too quickly I think in picking up some assets after the drop and now they are being punished.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

always appreciate your comments doctrine.

In these turbulent times, a good leader is worth his weight in gold. A lot of investors think the management team with BNE is very good, so we shall see.

I'm not breaking the bank with my purchases anyways, just making small acquisitions to gain a foothold if oil hits 70 by the end of the year.


----------

